# Big Cats on Catnip



## Smelge (Aug 5, 2010)

Fuck yeah!

http://www.wimp.com/tigerscatnip/


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 7, 2010)

lol!
They acted like what normal cats do. o.o


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 7, 2010)

That was funny, guess almost all felines like catnip.


----------



## Eske (Aug 7, 2010)

Haha, how cute!
I liked Sabre (the black Jaguar) the best -- he was completely freaking out. xD


----------



## Kamau Husky (Aug 7, 2010)

How about cologne? I really want this stuff now. lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znbIkKXM2p8


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2010)

Just like all cats. Just like my cats.

I can adopt cheetah now?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Just like all cats. Just like my cats.
> 
> I can adopt cheetah now?


 
Cheetahs are actually pretty good to adopt. If you raise them from a kitten, they'll retain a decent temperament towards humans. Whereas things like lions would eat your face off as soon as it hits maturity.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 7, 2010)

all cats are the same^^ some are a little more vicious than others but when it comes down to stuff like this they are all just tiny playful kittens X3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Cheetahs are actually pretty good to adopt. If you raise them from a kitten, they'll retain a decent temperament towards humans. Whereas things like lions would eat your face off as soon as it hits maturity.


 
You can't "litterbox" train them or anything, though.

Also, lol @ big cats getting high.  Wonder what it is about catnip that sets them off.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 7, 2010)

Would be an interesting concept. Also can catnip affect anthros?


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 7, 2010)

sigma said:


> Would be an interesting concept. Also can catnip affect anthros?


Not a cat fan but thats neat.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 7, 2010)

sigma said:


> Would be an interesting concept. Also can catnip affect anthros?


 
If the artist/player chooses, yes.  They're not real or anything, you DO realize that right?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They're not real or anything, you DO realize that right?


 
FFFFfffffuuuu...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 7, 2010)

I can only have one response to this.

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 7, 2010)

sigma said:


> Would be an interesting concept. Also can catnip affect anthros?


 
Hope not(or should I hope so?), since I'm slightly part tiger this makes me wonder.


----------



## BritishLynx (Aug 9, 2010)

Sheer brilliance. And extremely cute.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 11, 2010)

That place is right by where I live.  :3


----------



## Minuet (Aug 14, 2010)

Did anyone else notice that the cats with spotted coats seemed to be more enthusiastic about the nip?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 14, 2010)

I wanna try this...


----------



## coward67 (Aug 18, 2010)

Those cat's are trippin!


----------

